# anybody ever take the center console out of a b14 sentra?



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i was wondering if anyone that has taken the center console out of a b14 know if there is enough space for a alarm brain. I would say the brain is a little smaller than 3-4 CD cases stacked on top each other.


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> i was wondering if anyone that has taken the center console out of a b14 know if there is enough space for a alarm brain. I would say the brain is a little smaller than 3-4 CD cases stacked on top each other.


there is room if you are resourceful in front of the shifter


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

twisted200ser said:


> there is room if you are resourceful in front of the shifter


I had my alarm brain, backup battery, and glass breakage sensor brain(?) right in the area in front of the shifter...there is plenty of room.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yea dude there is a shitload of room back there. All around there many many spots for everything. Did u see the pic with the girl in the dash? hahaha


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

girl in the dashboard? wtf? i never saw that...


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Can someone post the picture of the mexican girl trying to get across the border in the dashboard of a car? I gotta go to work and dont have time to post it...thx.


----------

